# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildnewestversionofBluefishforUbuntu

## wildmanne39

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bu...efishforUbuntu

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you

----------


## Toz

A new version 2.2.3 is now available. You may wish to re-test these steps and update the document.

The code in the "Download source code, open tarball, compile and install with one command" doesn't work. ( &amp;&amp; ) I think something may have gotten lost in the translation.

However, for the sake of clarity and ease of understanding, I would recommend splitting up the "Download source code, open tarball, compile and install with one command" into separate steps.
- Download source code
- Extract tarball
- Compile
- Install

Might also be helpful if you mentioned an uninstall script if its supported (make uninstall).

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi Toz, I fixed the first set of commands to where they will work with precise it was really easy thanks to the great work of andrew.46 and I removed the bad parts that were put into the code during translation. 

I would have seen them but I am on a small laptop at the moment and my eye sight is not the good, I usually use a 24 inch monitor with large text.
Thanks much appreciated.

----------


## andrew.46

I have reformatted a little and updated for 2.2.3. Thanks for the conversion to wiki  :Smile: .

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi andrew.46, thank you for updating the wiki with the latest version, it looks great!!!

----------


## andrew.46

Well, it will be interesting. I have had my doubts about the move to the Ubuntu Wiki so I am watching with some interest developments for this Bluefish guide. Thanks again for the conversion  :Smile: .

----------


## ads52

I must say that as well as the usual bug fixes and improvements Bluefish 2.2.3 _looks_ much nicer than the previous version  :Smile: .

----------


## ads52

In the world's smallest improvement to the wiki guide I have altered the checkinstall syntax to clean up the installation of the docs.

----------


## wildmanne39

Nice work! thanks for keeping the wiki updated!

----------


## ads52

> Nice work! thanks for keeping the wiki updated!


andrew.46 is gone now, but I intend to continue at least _some_ of his work  :Smile: .

----------


## xphrog

I should not have followed these instructions!!  I misunderstood completely -- thinking that when I read 




> This following code block(s) downloads, compiles *and install*(s) Bluefish  2.2.3. Checkinstall builds a neat package that integrates into the  Ubuntu package management system:


that all I would need to do afterwards was type "bluefish" and I would be off to the races without the configuration file error I kept getting from the version I had installed from the Ubuntu repository.

(Though I could not read  all of the pages and pages of text generated in terminal, I did not see any major error notifications; the install claimed to have been successful, despite passing a few deprecated packages along the way.)

I suspect I am going to have to reinstall Ubuntu to get rid of all these packages I downloaded and remove whatever it is that is tricking Ubuntu Software Center into thinking I have a version of "bluefish" installed?  But as a thorough newbie, I thought I would at least ask if I am missing something blatantly obvious before trying sudo apt-get remove bluefish or a reinstall.  I was so looking forward to working tonight; this will teach me to try to go outside the repositories to get around a missing config file that didn't prevent my little blue fish from working swimmingly.  

I have looked at the INSTALL and the README pages (I did try typing "bluefish-unstable" to no avail), but must admit, I'm a clueless newbie, having never compiled a program before...   

Is there an undo button somewhere?   :LOL:

----------

